
One of Russia’s Neighbors Has Security Lessons for the Rest of Us - sorokod
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-11/a-russian-neighbor-has-cybersecurity-lessons-for-the-rest-of-us
======
Dahoon
So basically the same as "US patriots" on HN, Reddit, Wikipedia, etc.?

